# Yahoo! Calendar ?



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Will Yahoo! Calendar Sync with other calendar software programs if so
Could you tell me the directions to set this up please?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What other applications do you wan to sync it with? Outlook?

How to Sync Yahoo Contacts and Calendar With MS Outlook


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 the applications I want to sync it with VueMinder - The Best Calendar Software for Windows (Yahoo Sports) calendar could I add the scores for past games in the event description. will it also show which network(s) will be airing games. you ever hear of VueMinder - The Best Calendar Software for Windows ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've never used that program, so I am not sure. Looks like they have forum and their developers may be more of assistance.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 theses are the directions to vuminder and yahoo calendar sync (Yahoo Sports) calendar or is it one yahoo calendar you sync could you sort of guide me threw it I can post screenshot of my issue 



1. In Yahoo Calendar, click the drop-down arrow next to the calendar name, on the left side of the page.

2. Click “Share” on the menu.

3. Click the “iCalendar and Web Address” category.

4. Right-click the URL (starts with http://calendar.yahoo.com/...) and copy the link.

5. In VueMinder, click the “Add Calendar Subscription” command on the File menu.

6. Right-click the location text field and select “Paste” to paste the URL that was copied in step 4.

7. If your calendar frequently updates, change the update interval from “Every day” to something more frequent.

8. Click the OK button.

9. After a few seconds, your Yahoo Calendar events will appear in VueMinder. Note, this is 1-direction only. If you add events to VueMinder, they won’t appear in Yahoo Calendar. For 2-way sync, you’d need to sync VueMinder with Google Calendar instead.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 I have questions about Yahoo Calendar

1 events will appear in VueMinder.what dose this mean Note, this is 1-direction only. If you add events to VueMinder, they won’t appear in Yahoo Calendar. For 2-way sync, you’d need to sync VueMinder with Google Calendar instead. get back to me please ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't use that program, so I wouldn't be sure. As I said earlier, might be a question to ask them on their forums.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 I know you do not use Vuminder calendar I apologize I am disabled person I was wondering your expert way more I am maybe you could answer general questions about Yahoo Calendar what is 1-direction only. If you add events to VueMinder, they won’t appear in Yahoo Calendar get back to me please


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where are you seeing this "1-direction only"?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 I know you do not use Vuminder calendar I am on day 23 of the 45 day trail version it said Yahoo Calendar events will appear in VueMinder. Note, this is 1-direction only. If you add events to VueMinder, they won’t appear in Yahoo Calendar. For 2-way sync, you’d need to sync VueMinder with Google Calendar instead. I can send screenshot of what am trying to do get back to me please


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Okay, then from what your telling me, you need to switch to Google Calendar to use it with Vauminder.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 no I want to know the difference between this 1-direction only. If you add events to VueMinder, they won’t appear in Yahoo Calendar and. For 2-way sync, you’d need to sync VueMinder with Google Calendar instead. ? get back to me please


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

From what your asking, 1-direction syncing sounds that if an event if made in Yahoo Calendar, Vue will grab the new information and add it to your events list. If the event is created in Vue, it will not be able to update Yahoo.

2-way syncing sounds like the same as above, but Vue will instead be able to sync directly to Google Calendar. Allowing it to add events that are created in Vue.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 a little confused From what your asking, 1-direction syncing sounds that if an event if made in Yahoo Calendar, Vue will grab the new information and add it to your events list. 

If the event is created in Vue, it will not be able to update Yahoo.?

Do you mean it will not be able to update Yahoo. on the Web only in Vuminder ? get back to me please


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> Masterchiefxx17 a little confused From what your asking, 1-direction syncing sounds that if an event if made in Yahoo Calendar, Vue will grab the new information and add it to your events list.
> 
> If the event is created in Vue, it will not be able to update Yahoo.?


If my assumptions are correct, then yes.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 a little confused From what your saying , 1-direction syncing sounds that if an event if made in Yahoo Calendar, from the web Vue will grab the new information and add it to Vue ?

get back to me please


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, that is what I'm saying.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Yahoo Calendar,and Google Calendar can you add sports schedules all at one time 

get back to me please


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's a free calendar. Sign up, create one and look about. This will allow you to get familiar with it.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 here is a screenshot of Scores/Schedule is their a way to add Scores/Schedule all at one time


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That you will have to add one at a time, unless you find a plugin for the calendar.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 I will have to add one at a time, unless I find a plugin for the calendar. what is plugin for the calendar ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

40+ Tools For Google Calendar


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 it is for Yahoo Calendar I want not Google what is plugin for the calendar ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I was speaking of Google for the plugins, as I said before.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 the screenshot is for Yahoo Calendar Scores/Schedule is their a way to add Scores/Schedule all at one time


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is this a new question or the same Vue issue?

Events will have to be manually added to your calendar.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 this a new question I want to add as seen in the screenshot to Yahoo Calendar all at one time ,


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, I see that photo. If those teams have certain dates that you want to be reminded of, you will need to enter them in manually into Yahoo.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17. Am a Big sports fan in Yahoo If those teams have certain dates that I want to be reminded of, you will need to enter them in manually into Yahoo. Could I add all at one time , and between the two Yahoo and Google which is the best for adding sports calendar reminders ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's all personal choice on what you wish to use.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 I went to both Yahoo and Google Calendar could not tell do you have to add sports calendar for both manually or could I add all the teams for the different sports at one time ?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten I want to know the set up for both yahoo and google calendars set up on the desktop and using it from the desktop get back to me please


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi,

Please create a new thread for those issues.


----------

